# Wie kann ich C++ unter/in NetBeans 6.9 einbinden



## Daggu (13. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne in NetBeans 6.9 die C++ Funktionen einbinden. Ich habe cygwin installiert, allerdings Netbeans findet cygwin nicht. 
(Normal.)

Ich habe schon mehrere "Hinweise" (google und ähnliches) gefunden, also wie ich cygwin über die Path - Funktion von Windwos 7 einbinden kann. Allerdings erwiesen sich diese Ratschläge als fehlerhaft.

Wie kann ich nun die C++ Funktionen in NetBeans 6.9 so einstellen/konfigurieren, das C++ auch problemlos genutzt werden kann?
Danke!

Grüße,

Daggu


----------



## Landei (13. Aug 2010)

Ich hatte das irgendwann mal versucht, aber aufgegeben. Ich bin nun nicht der C++-Crack und ewiges fummeln mit der Konfiguration ist nicht so mein Ding. Alternativlösung wenn man nur schnell mal was compilieren will: DevC++. Installieren, fertig!


----------



## Daggu (13. Aug 2010)

Dank für deine Antwort!

An Dev++ dachte ich auch schon einmal, aber soviel ich weiß, wird Dev++ nicht weiter entwickelt?
Die "neueste" Version ist die - Dev-C++ Version 5.0 beta 9.2. Damit scheint dann wohl schluss zu sein.

Gruß,

Daggu


----------



## Landei (13. Aug 2010)

Wird C++ weiterentwickelt?


----------



## Daggu (13. Aug 2010)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Wird C++ weiterentwickelt?



Und wie!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Aug 2010)

Dev C++ ist grausam! Rate ich definitiv von ab.
Aufm Mac bekomme ich c++ super im Netbeans zum laufen (ohne iwelche einstellungen tätigen zu müssen)
aufm Pc hatte ich bisher keinen erfolg und war auch nciht motiviert genug. Nimm doch einfach das actuelle VC++ vom M$. Oder versuche es mal in Eclipse (da hab ichs noch nie getestet). Das Intelisense bei M$ ist aber nur vorhanden, wenn du keine vorlage nimmst, warum auch immer -.-.


----------



## Daggu (13. Aug 2010)

NetBeans ist für mich die ultimative Entwicklungsumgebung für Java total (geworden.)
Wenn ich daran denke, was hier so alles unter der "Haube" ist, was dann noch kommt, was weiter entwickelt wird und wie stabil NetBeans läuft, so möchte ich dann gern bei NetBeans bleiben.
Die C++ Implementierungen interessieren mich dabei sehr, weil ich mich demnächst mit C++ intensiver beschäftigen muss und was läge da näher, als bei dieser einfach genialen Entwicklungsumgebung zu bleiben...!

Grüße,

Daggu


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Aug 2010)

Eclipse und Netbeans sind definitiv auch meine Favoriten. Wenn du ein gutes Tutorial oder vllt doch eine simple Lösung gefunden hast, bitte posten ;-)


----------



## Daggu (13. Aug 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Eclipse und Netbeans sind definitiv auch meine Favoriten. Wenn du ein gutes Tutorial oder vllt doch eine simple Lösung gefunden hast, bitte posten ;-)



Ich hoffe doch, das sich hier noch ein NetBeans - Profi zu Wort meldet, denn über google fand ich, nach langem suchen, nichts wirklich erhellendes.

Grüße,

Daggu


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Aug 2010)

nicht getestet, aber laut dem dialog der erscheint, wenn ich ein C++-Projekt starten will, musst du folgendes machen:

Wenn nicht vorhanden: Compiler runterladen und pfad in der umgebungsvariable *path* hinterlegen
Netbeans starten, dann unter: Tools->Options->C/C++ -> Build Tools den compiler angeben


----------



## Woodstock (13. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

Cygwin brauchst du nicht. Und an der PATH-Variable braucht man auch nicht 'rumstellen.

Installiere MingGW 

und  anschließend Minimal System MSYS

Meine Build-Einstellungen sind als Beispiel im Anhang.


----------



## Daggu (13. Aug 2010)

Woodstock hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Cygwin brauchst du nicht. Und an der PATH-Variable braucht man auch nicht 'rumstellen.
> 
> ...



DANKE!

Es läuft und läuft und läuft...

Kurz, knapp und doch so hilfreich!
(Deine Antwort sollte vielleicht bei den FAQ "hineinkompiliert" werden.)

Grüße,

Daggu


----------



## Woodstock (13. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

das freut mich doch.


----------



## zk00 (27. Aug 2010)

Daggu hat gesagt.:


> Dank für deine Antwort!
> 
> An Dev++ dachte ich auch schon einmal, aber soviel ich weiß, wird Dev++ nicht weiter entwickelt?
> Die "neueste" Version ist die - Dev-C++ Version 5.0 beta 9.2. Damit scheint dann wohl schluss zu sein.
> ...



DevC++ wird weiterentwickelt, allerdings unter einer Extension die sich jetzt wxDev-C++ nennt.
Den Download findest du hier: wxDev-C++
Eine gute Alternative ist Code::Blocks Code::Blocks


----------



## Tomate_Salat (27. Aug 2010)

zk00 hat gesagt.:


> DevC++ ... Eine gute Alternative ist Code::Blocks Code::Blocks



DevC++ ist ***** so ziemlich alles ist eine gute Alternative dazu. Ich empfehle nach wie vor: VC++ oder mache Netbeans compilierfähig dank Woodstocks kleines tutorials (was du ja bereits hast, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe)


----------



## Sonecc (27. Aug 2010)

Code::Blocks ist bugverseucht und wxDev-c++ ist zum k**** ^^
Nur meine Meinung 

Bin mit Eclipse da sehr zufrieden und kann nur sagen, dass es angenehmer nur in VC++ von M$ geht.


----------



## Jurusmkee (27. Aug 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Code::Blocks ist bugverseucht.



Ja? Wo denn?
Mir sind bislang auf meiner Arbeit keine Bugs aufgefallen, welche mich in meiner Arbeit behindern würden. 
Ich arbeite täglich mit Code::Blocks und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Sonecc (27. Aug 2010)

Sowohl an der Arbeit als auch am Heimrechner hatte ich einige Probleme, vom nicht starten (unregelmäßig oft geschehen) bis hin zu fehlerhaften Projektstrukturen (einmal funktionierten sie, das andere mal nicht).
Da war selbst wxDev-C++ leichter zu nutzen und zudem fehlerfreier.


----------

